# MAC Adresse über IP ermitteln



## moemaster (3. Februar 2010)

Moin moin,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit über die IP-Adresse eines Rechners die MAC dieses PCs zu erfahren? Z.B. über irgendeinen Befehl im CMD? Der Befehl 'arp -a' funktioniert ja leider nur bei Computern, die im gleichen Subnetz sind - was in meinem Fall nicht zutrifft.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Ratschläge 
Beste Grüße/
With best regards,
Moe


----------



## VScan (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,  Schau mal hier:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC-Adresse#Form_.28Syntax.29_von_MAC-Adressen   Ich persönlich, würde den Fremd-pc irgendwie ansprechen und ein Paket erzwingen und dann filtern, denn in jedem Netzwerkpaket ist die MAC-Adresse enthalten, allerdings bin ich zz mit Socketprogrammierung beschäftigt, deswegen würde ich es so machen.   MfG


----------



## sr- (14. Februar 2010)

hi,
das Problem bei der MAC-Adresse ist ja, dass sich nicht geroutet, bzw die urpsrüngliche MAC-Adresse beim weg über den Router(Hop) ausgetauscht wird.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege....
aber ich würd sagen, dass höchstens ein Gerät aus demselben Netz über eine höhere Netzwerkschicht dir die MAC zuschicken müsste.

grüße


----------



## Adrian_Broher (19. Februar 2010)

Nein, es ist nicht möglich, wenn nicht die vorher genannte Bedingung (gleiches Subnet) zutrifft. Wenn du keinen administrativen Zugang zur entfernten Maschine hast wirst du die MAC nicht herausbekommen können.


----------

